# Turning a 5 Gallon Bucket into a Nesting Box



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

Turning a 5 Gallon Bucket into a Nesting Box



> Raising and caring for animals in a proper fashion, regardless of the type of animal in question, can be costly and expensive at times. Because of this, we all try to cut corners where we can to make up for monies spent. Never one to want to compromise on care and jeopardize the health and well-being of my animals, I am always looking for ways to create more economical shelters, feeders, fences, etc. Every cent I am able to save in those areas will enable my dollars to go further in other...


Read more about this article here...


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Hey, I just wrote about doing this last summer!!!!!


----------



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

Great! The more people who know, the more this idea can be put to good use!


----------

